# Which company has best lotion base?



## lenarenee (Apr 12, 2018)

I'd like to possibly sell a matching scented lotion along with soap.  I really didn't like anything from BB.
Essentials by Catalina looks promising. Any other suggestions?


----------



## dixiedragon (Apr 12, 2018)

Wholesale supplies Plus also carries base. I think a lot of us here make ours from scratch so we can't really help there. If you have a commercial lotion you like, maybe compare the ingredients list to the different bases?


----------



## BattleGnome (Apr 12, 2018)

WSP carries Crafters Choice bases. They have sampler packs so you can try everything. I’m not a huge fan of their basic lotion but I’m loving the “head to toe” lotion right now. The “face and baby” lotion is thicker but also very nice. I don’t remember off hand what the other two in the sampler pack I got were called, I think I liked one but not the other. They all seem to contain allatonin and are use sunflower as their oil, if you have any particular feelings on either of those.


----------



## dibbles (Apr 12, 2018)

I've used the Essentials by Catalina lotion base, and liked it. MMS Head to Toe body cream base is my favorite, but it is a thick cream, not a lotion.


----------



## lenarenee (Apr 12, 2018)

Are there any steps the company's make to ensure the lotion base doesn't reach a temp that kills the preservative system?  It's not hot where I am rigt now, but I have no idea about temps in shipping warehouses and trucks.


----------



## KristaY (Apr 13, 2018)

NG has 3 you can customize: Goat's Milk, Yogurt and Soy. All have great reviews with good suggestions on additives etc.

https://www.naturesgardencandles.com/natural-goats-milk-multi-base-lotion
https://www.naturesgardencandles.com/natural-yogurt-multi-base-lotion
https://www.naturesgardencandles.com/natural-soy-body-butter


----------



## BattleGnome (Apr 13, 2018)

lenarenee said:


> Are there any steps the company's make to ensure the lotion base doesn't reach a temp that kills the preservative system?



WSP didn’t do anything special to ship. I’m not sure I would have thought of it if you hadn’t mentioned it


----------



## lenarenee (Apr 19, 2018)

Just and FYI for anyone thinking of using a supplier for lotions; they are not without safety concerns!  Don't assume that because they are professionals that they're getting it perfect, and you MUST check their process, certifications, and challenge testing results. (Perhaps that's simply the nature of lotion - and there is risk no matter where it comes from)


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 30, 2018)

dixiedragon said:


> If you have a commercial lotion you like, maybe compare the ingredients list to the different bases?


Good advice. What lotion do you like and use?

I make a couple of different lotions for my wholesale customer. It always starts with them researching what's popular in their area, sending me the ingredient list, along with a sample, and duping it from there... BUT I don't use any of the chemical/synthetics added in. I just glean the oils, butters, etc.plus  emulsifying wax, preservative and fragrance.  I try to keep it as natural as possible. 

Also, for fragrance, unscented and lavender EO are the two top sellers. I wouldn't make a lot of different scents or you may get stuck with a lot of leftovers if you try to match lotion to every soap you put out.

I wouldn't worry too much about the "risk factor". A reputable supplier like Catalina that makes products for the hospitality industry is going to stand behind their products. They can't afford not to. They've been around for as long as I can remember. In all that time, I've never heard anything bad about them.


----------

